# Problème connexion routeur avec airport



## bobouel (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, ce matin j'ai voulu connecter mon Macbook Pro à mon vieux PC pour un transfert de fichier.

Je les ai donc connecter via Airport/Sans fils (J'ai "crée" une connexion depuis mon PC auquel j'ai connecter mon Mac). 

Depuis, impossible de me reconnecter à internet alors que je suis connecté au routeur (D-link), alors qu'avec d'autres ordinateur je n'es aucun problème ou même en filaire.

Dans les paramètres réseaux il me mette: "AirPort ne possède actuellement pas dadresse IP et ne peut donc accéder à Internet." ou "AirPort possède ladresse IP auto-assignée 169.254.87.6 et ne sera pas en mesure daccéder à Internet." Même si je met une adresse IP manuellement sa ne marche pas.

Je pense que c'est un problème de configuration sur le Macbook Pro, mais je cherche depuis ce matin et pas moyen de trouver. Le fait de me connecter à un autre ordi et non à un modem à surement dû changer quelque chose. J'ai aussi essayé de activer/désactivé airport et routeur.

Si vous avez des suggestions je vous remercie d'avance !!


----------



## bobouel (11 Septembre 2009)

Personne ?? :-(


----------



## bourme (11 Septembre 2009)

Hello!

J'ai la même chose depuis ce matin également!... Pourtant je n'ai rien fait d'exeptionnel mis à part allumer mon macbook pro...

Je tente la reparation des permissions... sait-on jamais...

Si tu trouve le problem, fait moi signe! merci!


----------



## bobouel (11 Septembre 2009)

Salut bourme,

J'ai essayé la reparation des permissions, j'ai lu dans d'autres forum que en faisant des nettoyage/réparation avec Onyx et en redémarrant tu peux résoudre le problème.

Etant sous Snow Leopard, aucune version Onyx n'est disponible pour le moment, j'ai donc réinstallé Leopard (et ça marche !!!), je fais les mises à jour en ce moment puis je réinstallerai Snow Leopard.
Voila donc j'ai carrement tout réinstallé pour que ça remarche !

Bonne chance à toi !


----------



## bourme (12 Septembre 2009)

C'est donc bien un problem logiciel et non pas hardware... OUF


----------



## adep140 (7 Novembre 2009)

Eh bien, ça me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas seule avec mon problème.  Mais je suis quand même à bout de nerf!

Mon problème a commencé vendredi quand j'ai quitté la connection de la maison pour la rouvrir au travail.

Pour ma part, j'ai tout effacé et réinstallé snow leopard, mais malheureusement j'en suis au même point qu'avant.
Sauf que maintenant l'adresse IP auto-assignée possède un nº! mais elle n'est pas non plus en mesure d'accéder à internet...

C'est quoi "Onyx"?  J'ai lu dans un autre forum que les ordis se sont planté après son utilisation. Je ne suis pas sûre d'aimer ça...!
Et de toutes façons, je ne peux pas le chercher sur le net puisque je n'y ai pas accès. (là je suis sur l'autre ordi)

*Où se trouve donc la bonne adresse IP?
Et comment fait-on pour la changer?
*
merci


----------



## jmos (8 Novembre 2009)

Pas de panique...
1) Onyx n'a rien à voir avec ça, et si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, il n'y est pour rien.... et ne plante pas les ordinateurs bien au contraire... tu verra sur ce forum en faisant une recherche sur ce nom....Par ailleurs Onyx sous SL est maintenant disponible 
2) la réinstallation de tout l'OS pour un problème réseau s'assimile à de l'overkill ...
3) il faut regarder à quel étape du diagnostic réseau, les diodes virent au rouge. ...Pour cela va dans Préférences Systèmes/Réseau/ Assistant de connexion et suis les instructions. Mets toi bien sur le réseau que tu veux tester car:
4) on ne sait pas à la lecture de ton message si c'est la connexion ethernet ou la connexion airport qui ne marche pas ( ou les deux ). Il vaut mieux essayer de faire le diagnostic avec un câble ethernet.

Ensuite tu recrées une connexion depuis le début: si tu as un modem, tu as besoin des paramètres fournis par ton FAI, si c'est une box, le Mac devrait se débrouiller tout seul, au moins la moitié du chemin. Une piste possible: si on a crée un réseau "ad-hoc", c'est à dire en wifi direct entre deux ordinateurs, sans passer par un routeur, il vaut mieux refaire le paramétrage du réseau depuis le départ...Ce n'est pas le même problème qu'une connexion sur l'internet qui va requérir un bail DHCP et des DNS.
Si rien de cela ne marche, alors on peut aussi créer une nouvelle session ( non admin ) sur le Mac et regarder ce qui se passe...


----------



## adep140 (8 Novembre 2009)

Merci de m'aider, jmos 

Je vais essayer de m'expliquer un peu mieux:
J'ai un router wi-fi sur lequel est connecté le pc par cable éthernet et le mac par wi-fi (quand ça marche). J'ai aussi essayé de tout éteindre et de rallumer le mac et pas le pc pour voir s'il y avait une quelconque incompatibilité --> sans résultat. 

Et j'ajouterai que j'ai exactement le même problème au travail qu'à la maison. En face de mon bureau il y a un pc connecté par câble au router wi-fi et sur le bureau d'à côté un portable pc wi-fi . Aucun des deux n'a de problème.

Dans ma fenêtre  "diagnostic réseau" voilà ce qu'il est dit:

 V      airport
V      réglage airport
O réglages réseau
V      FAI
R   Internet
R   Serveur

Dans la fenêtre "réseau" l'airport est toujours orange et il dit "état = activé".
MAIS... dessous il y a cette petite phrase si irritante: _Airport possède l'adresse auto-assignée 169.254.xxx.xx et ne sera pas en mesure d'accéder à interne_t.
Plus bas il y a le nom du router WLAN et son nº et encore plus bas, la case "demander à se connecter à de nouveaux réseaux" est cochée.

Dans la barre de menu du bureau, les lignes qui montrent l'état de la connexion sont claires et il y a un point d'exclamation dessus. Avant, au début de la "maladie" les lignes étaient noires mais sans effet et il me disait que je travaillais sans connexion. Mais si je décochais le travail sans connexion, ça ne changeait rien.

En fait j'ai réinstallé le système en désespoir de cause parce que je ne savais plus quoi inventer...
J'ai aussi déjà recréé je ne sais pas combien de connexions depuis le début et le problème ne disparaît pas.
La seule chose que je n'ai pas essayé, c'est le câble Ethernet, mais j'imagine qu'il va me dire aussi que l'IP auto-assignée n'est pas valable.

J'en conclus donc que mon problème est dans cet IP auto-assignée , non?

Voilà, j'espère que je n'ai rien oublié...


----------



## jmos (8 Novembre 2009)

Ok je comprends mieux.
Quand tu essayes de créer une nouvelle connexion, comment se passe l'attribution de l'adresse IP ?
Si ta liaison marche avec le PC connecté par câble Ethernet, tu dois pouvoir accéder au routeur ( normalement en allant sur ton navigateur  et en entrant l'adresse interne du routeur ) et regarder dans ses réglages, quelle est la plage d'adresse IP qu'il autorise. Par exemple, chez moi, il délivre des adresses IP internes entre les plages 169.192. 1.2x et 169.192.1.8x. Si l'adresse "autoassignée" n'est pas dans la bonne plage, la liaison ne pourra se faire. Il faut essayer de changer la plage d'adresse.
Autre point, comme c'est au niveau du réglage réseau que tu as l'air d'avoir un problème, il faut s'assurer qu'il n' y a pas de filtrage par adresse Mac actif. 
Je te conseille aussi de regarder si le problème persiste avec une autre session. Si celle-ci n'existe pas, il faut la créer ( Préférences Systèmes/Comptes/ et suivre les instructions - créer un utilsateur lamda, pas un admin ). Et regarder ce qui se passe dans ce cas là...


----------



## adep140 (8 Novembre 2009)

pfff... j'ai de la peine à suivre!  
Pour commencer, où est-ce que je dois aller chercher l'adresse interne du router???
Dans le pc ou dans le mac? 

J'ai regardé dans le menu "panneau de contrôle" du pc et le router n'apparaît pas, il n'y a que l'ancien modem adsl.

Voilà, j'ai ouvert un autre compte (standard) et j'ai toujours le même point d'exclamation sur l'icône de la connexion...
le reste je ne sais toujours pas faire!

et ça m'énerve    de plus en plus!


----------



## jmos (8 Novembre 2009)

Alors évidemment pour le pc, je ne sais plus trop, je n'en ai pas touché un depuis Windows Millenium....
Mais tu peux essayer sur le Mac: va dans Safari, et tape l'adresse interne de ton routeur dans la barre supérieure. Si tu ne la connais pas, tu dois pouvoir te la procurer en allant sur le site de ton FAI ( c'est certainement un truc du genre 192.168.1.xy avec les deux derniers chiffres à déterminer mais essayer 1, puis 11, 21, etc....) ou avec un plug-in du dashboard du type iStatpro, téléchargeable gratuitement chez Apple ! Tu me diras, il faut une connexion pour cette dernière solution, mais tu peux le faire sur le PC en le mettant sur une clé USB et le récupérer ainsi sur le Mac.
L'entrée de l'adresse devrait te donner accès aux paramètres de réglage de ton routeur. Là il faut chercher tout ce qui a trait aux plages d'adresse autorisées et à la durée du bail DHCP et regarder ce qu'il y a dedans: le but est d'arriver à avoir un bail permanent avec une adresse IP autorisée. Regarde aussi le manuel de configuration de ton routeur, il doit être en ligne sur Internet.
Le but pour toi est d'arriver à associer une adresse IP interne donnée par ton routeur avec un bail DHCP permanent ( et éventuellement la Mac adresse de la machine ).


----------



## adep140 (9 Novembre 2009)

OK  je commence les recherches tout de suite!

Grand merci pour ton aide et ta patience


----------



## adep140 (9 Novembre 2009)

Aux dernières nouvelles, et après avoir obtenu les nº d'IP et autres chez Telefónica, puis  demandé l'aide d'Apple, ma carte AirPort est hors de combat 

L'informaticien de service -hyper aimable et efficace- a vraiment tout essayé...
Je vais donc conduire devoir mon mac aux urgences! et en attendant de trouver le bon moment, je navigue avec le câble.

Merci encore pour les conseils que tu m'as donné, jmos. Ça m'a en tous cas permis de connaître un petit peu mieux les entrailles de cette machine!


----------



## adep140 (11 Novembre 2009)

Je reviens encore une fois pour vous donner le diagnostic définitif:
Aujourd'hui je suis allée en consultation avec mon MBP sous le bras (c'est quand même lourd, ces machines) dans un centre Apple, où l'informaticien a tardé 1/2 min à me dire ce qui se passait...  

En fait, le problème vient du router qui est programmé WEP (système peu compatible avec les mac) et qu'il va falloir changer en WPA.  

OUF!! mon mac n'a rien, quel soulagement!

Mais maintenant il me vient une question: le WPA est-il compatible avec le pc?


----------



## jmos (11 Novembre 2009)

Wep et WPA sont deux manières de crypter les communications circulant sur un réseau Wifi. WPA est considéré comme plus sûr, pour une clef Wep, tu trouveras partout sur Internet des algorithmes supposés permettre de la craquer en plus ou moins longtemps. Même si je sais que certains ont amélioré leur connexions en passant vers du WPA, je ne suis pas sûr que cela ait été la cause de ton problème.
Fais une recherche sur ce forum sur les problèmes de bail DHCP, c'est une source inépuisable de problèmes réseau à chaque nouveau réglage. 
Je suis content que ton problème ait trouvé une solution


----------



## adep140 (12 Novembre 2009)

Oui, l'informaticien d'Apple m'a aussi dit de chercher sur internet, mais je pense que le plus simple va être de changer de router


----------

